# Community Support Event on Wednesday 17 August



## hmmph (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just received this email at work via Lambeth Voluntary Action Council...

*FYI – Invitation from Lambeth Council. If you can attend please just turn up on the day.  *

Wednesday 17 August 2011
Time: 6pm to 8pm
Venue: Assembly Hall, Lambeth Town Hall

Following the many offers of help that the Council has received after the recent public disorder, we would like to get everyone together at a drop in session on Wednesday 17 August between 6 to 8pm at the Town Hall. 

Come along to find out how you can help to support activities in your local community: for example by helping out at a local project for a few hours a week, signing up as a mentor or befriending an elderly neighbour.  

There will be a chance to speak with others  and discuss local concerns. The community in Lambeth is strong and resilient and by working together we can make a real lasting difference to life in the borough. 

If you can't make Wednesday but want to get involved contact cooperativecouncil@lambeth.gov.uk or @lambeth_council on twitter.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2011)

There were also regular Brixton Stakeholders meetings where the Council met local business and resident groups in Brixton. This was stopped by the Council as all the groups who attended opposed the Tesco planning application for the market car park to be replaced by an ice rink.

Im not clear what the point of this meeting is.

Its not as if the recent riots in Brixton destroyed the social fabric of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2011)

Its "Volunteering speed dating" Found it on Lambeth website:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2011/120811VolunteeringSpeedDating.htm

Good idea but linking it to recent "disorder" is beside the point. Anyway the need for more volunteering is more likely to be due the Council and Government cutting services rather than a few people looting Currys


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> It "Volunteering speed dating" Found it on Lambeth website:
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2011/120811VolunteeringSpeedDating.htm
> 
> Good idea but linking it to recent "disorder" is beside the point. Anyway the need for more volunteering is more likely to be due the Council and Government cutting services rather than a few people looting Currys



Big Society.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2011)

The Lambeth Voluntary Action Council have volunteering info on there website:

http://www.lambethvac.org.uk/s-Volunteering_volunteer

I thought id put this up as LVAC from what ive heard are good organisation. I wouldnt want people to be put off as Lambeth Council are linking it to the recent disorder.

I now what u mean quimcunx about Big Society bollox. But people have always volunteered and it can be a good thing. Its a pity politicians decide to use it for there own ends.


----------



## hmmph (Aug 16, 2011)

The original email I posted had been forwarded by LVAC from the council and I read it as being primarily an opportunity to discuss what happened last week, discuss what lessons could be learnt and what we could all do to help our community move forward. I should have spotted the email address and seen it for what it is - an opportunity to promote the big society / co-operative council agenda. 

It will be interesting to see which organisations are being given the opportunity to take part and meet potential volunteers? How is this going to work? St John Ambulance and the police are the 2 being sited in the Lambeth News. Has this been offered to local ground level organisations? My organisation (with LVAC membership) hasn't heard anything.

I'm also interested to see what Lambeth will offer in terms of resources for organisations so they can make effective use of their new volunteers.  With organisations already stretched it will be difficult to find that capacity in the short term for the longer term gain.

I'm still going to go though...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2011)

Can u report back what happened?

I thought it looked a bit odd. Thats why I googled to find more on it. Yes the Council are trying to push there "Cooperative Council".

It would be good to ask Lambeth ,as it is now "Cooperative Council", what resources it will offer organisations.

If I had read that email quickly I would have thought it was an opportunity to discuss the events of last week. The email is misleading.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2011)

*Moved to the Brixton Noticeboard forum


----------



## hmmph (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel like I'm going on a hot date...

I got dressed this morning thinking about the image I wanted to portray to a perspective volunteer and what would attract someone to come on board. Too formal = to stuffy? To informal = unprofessional? Blimey I even cut my nails and put on some perfume. It went as far as to choosing which bag could surreptitiously hold leaflets and information to become a mobile stall.

Don't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## hmmph (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to the speed dating last night and pulled! Yeeehaaa!

Honestly, it was a really positive and useful evening as far as I / we are concerned. The speed dating concept was more in that you chose a sticker or stickers which said...

I want to volunteer
I am looking for volunteers
I want to talk about solutions

...put your name on it and walked round and talked to the right counterparts.

I'm not sure how successful it was in talking about solutions but there were discussions taking place. There were also opportunities to sign up to this at a later date in what will probably be a more condusive setting. I've gone for this option.

The real focus was on volunteering but not in the cynical way I thought it would be. There were opportunities to get involved in a whole host of different organisations doing a whole host of different activities from mediation, mentoring, admin to growing plants, making tea and being a friend with pretty much everything inbetween. I personally found out about some organisations and projects I had no idea where here and found some opportunities which I would genuinely consider doing.

I met really lovely, but probably more importantly, useful people; made some good alliances with other organisations and found out a lot more about what is available and going on in my community.

All in all a successful evening with a good vibe and was definitely a good starting point.

Only one complaint - I missed out on Mrs Cupcake's infamous cupcakes again - hmmph


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2011)

I popped into this. There were a few organisations there and I chatted briefly to a couple and picked up a few leaflets.   Unlike when I looked online a few months ago I found some which need volunteers at weekends or evenings so I'll look further into them.  I didn't hang around long and ignored the speeches.  I'm not terribly interested in  engaging with any Big Society aspects (fuck off cunty cameron) and didn't see any forums for discussion break out while I was there.   I too missed out on cupcakes.

I picked up info on Kings College hospital, Black Cultural Archives, caring for carers and something else I've forgotten. Didn't notice much kids stuff, but maybe I just missed that.   Haven't actually looked at them yet....

One woman had her leaflets set out so she could read them but they were upside down to potential vols.  No one had pointed that out to her til me either.  

I think it's a decent idea.   I found the website that I looked on before very messy so it was useful.


----------

